# What are YOU doing to maintain a survival level of fitness?



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Hit the big 60 last month... without a doubt I am not the man I once was.
That said, I stubbornly keep trying LOL.
I have been riding a bike for miles daily for years now, as well as lifting weights.
The past few months, I have tried something new which has frankly impressed me greatly!
I obtained one of those weighted sports vests... the kind where you can add weight incrementally over time.
I started with 20 pounds, taking a nice brisk 40 minute walk. Eventually I had worked up to 50 pounds. Since then, instead of adding more weight, I have added HILLS into my walk. Every day you can see me going up College Hill here in town to the water tower up there. 
This REALLY gets the old guy huffing and puffing, let me tell you... but the rest of the day I feel more vital and robust.
For those of you already taking walks, something to consider. If you are older, it also helps maintain bone density.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I wear my weight vest when I am working around the yard or in the garage all the time. I still work the heavy bag and light weights on occasion, as well as swim when the weather is good. This year I am going to try and increase my activity level while at work. Maybe get some running and biking in.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Nope!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sometimes after a hard day of watching my illegal aliens work the land, when I ask my illegals to fetch me a bottle of bourbon from the Bourbon Cellar, I give them a break and pour my glass myself.

lain:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

hahaha @Slippy


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I took a hard look at my dumbells, this morning.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Denton said:


> I took a hard look at my dumbells, this morning.


And based on Denton's example I looked hard for my dumbbells too!

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I switched to Lite beer and diet pop in my brandy.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

What am I doing to maintain a survival level of fitness? Oh lordy...
Chores. Wanna know what all that entails?
Move to a mountain, off-grid. Then you'll know. LOLOL
Now, whether I survive it or not... spring will reveal that.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Denton said:


> I took a hard look at my dumbells, this morning.


Hahaha


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

I ate two boxes of Popeyes fried chicken this week washed down with copious amounts of bourbon and beer. That is getting me in shape. The shape it is getting me in is round, but it is a shape, right?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> I took a hard look at my dumbells, this morning.


Dumbells Huh? That's a good workout I suppose, but when I work my eyeballs out I prefer ...........:devil:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The only weights I carry around are two handguns and apx. 50 rounds of spare ammo.

They are not plastic guns either.

Too old to carry something heavy that is not of dual purpose to me.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

I'm working on my planking.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I, am drinking less....(no alcohol), I am still back packing on every trip, so carrying my pack through the airport onto the plane etc, vice checking it. I walk alot more. Kayaking...

Been trying to get my self in good enough shape to work out, but ain't made it yet. Stopped eating candy stuff (Holidays excluded)... been eating food that fast animals eat....figure bears and wolfs are fast and they take down steers...so burgers and steak for me. Drinking a shit load of water...gotta help my liver recover from the damage I did while I was drinking.

Other than that...I'd be happy to hear what you'd recommend for a 50'ish fellow with some war wounds that cause me grief from time to time.


Happy to hear about anyway....probably won't change a damn thing I do....but it costs nothing to read what you say.

OSFG


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Well, I am 76 soon to go on to 77, about 6 weeks.

To stay in trim I still work in my shop, not as much, 10-20 hours a week now.

When I say work, that is what I mean, not hobby stuff, people break guns.

Not overweight, lost all excess weight about 2005.

Cutting down trees and splitting 5 cord for firewood during the warmer weather is normal for me.

I guess this procedure will continue until I drop dead.

As I type this I am watching the thermometer's temp drop,

sitting at 3 degrees F right now, on its way to minus 7 F in the morning.

This morning it was 29 F, quite warm, well, winter is here.

Brought in an extra propane tank to keep it warn, just case.

My next raw exercising will be snow removal again.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

Lift weights 2-3 times a week and try to run 2-3 times a week. The winter time and holidays seem to always throw off my workout schedule.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> I, am drinking less....(no alcohol), I am still back packing on every trip, so carrying my pack through the airport onto the plane etc, vice checking it. I walk alot more. Kayaking...
> 
> Been trying to get my self in good enough shape to work out, but ain't made it yet. Stopped eating candy stuff (Holidays excluded)... been eating food that fast animals eat....figure bears and wolfs are fast and they take down steers...so burgers and steak for me. Drinking a shit load of water...gotta help my liver recover from the damage I did while I was drinking.
> 
> ...


Build a house.

Since we took over our part of the house build in late-April/early-May, I have dropped 4 inches around my waist and gained 20 pounds.

Oh yeah, my diet has been almost exclusively carbs and protein for the last 7 months - pasta, potatoes, beer and meat.

Pay somebody good money to lift weights in a gym? - Kiss my ass!


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Absolutely nothing. I gained a pound just reading this thread. It is 9:40am right now and I am thinking about going upstairs and cooking bacon. Actually a friend gave me some Army PT T-shirts and shorts. I am thinking about putting them to use. I hate treadmills so that's a no go. Once warmer weather hits I'll start jogging down the side roads. I'll be happy to get under 200 and I don't think that will be to hard. I think I am around 230.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Forgot I picked up some snap caps for the 38 J-frame to keep my trigger finger in shape.


----------



## Limit Killer (Dec 6, 2017)

I drive a forklift to survive (pay my bills/buy food) so if I followed what most guys at work do that would entail being an alcoholic, chain smoking, drug addicted, fast food devouring "survivor".

I very rarely drink, maybe 1 litre of wine in a whole year. I quit smoking 10 years ago. I don't think I've eaten in a restaurant in over a year. My bicycle is my main mode of transportation (outside of work commute) when the temps are above freezing. The most processed food I eat is organic pasta. 90% of my food storage for daily use is in glass containers instead of plastic. I use a very basic, fluoride free toothpaste. My soap is just olive oil and lye. I have a gym membership because lifting helps me to not lose my shit on people, I find it very therapeutic. I don't take any prescription, otc or commercially available drugs anymore for colds/flus/headaches etc and I'm fortunate enough to not need them for any severe medical reasons.

I take care of myself so I can see the sunrise from a mountain top 40 km from the nearest road. I stay in shape so I can climb a flight of stairs without drowning in a pool of my own sweat. But mostly I live a healthy lifestyle because it feels good, not just physically but mentally as well.

Raise the limits.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

I'm 63. First, I've had to learn that I can't do what I used to, and not even try to do those things anymore. I'm sure all of us above 55 have been forced to learn that lesson. I own a big colonial 120 year old house, and there's always plenty of upkeep and improvement that needs to be done, so I keep an updated list of things to do, and I do what I can on the weekends.

On weekdays, after coffee, I do a half hour of calisthenics before leaving for work in the morning, and an hour of Yoga before bedtime. Yoga is VERY important for older people, because our tendons tend to shorten with age.

One thing I do, which I think is better than a weight vest, is to keep my fat weight 40 pounds above what is "ideal", so I am exercising all day just by intentionally having the extra weight. Come SHTF, that extra fat will come in handy.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I recommitted myself to getting in better health August 1 of this year and have lost over 30lbs. I jog/run 4 times per week and switch off between doing pusyh-ups and sit-ups every other day. I also briskly walk days that I do not jog/run. I have also been on a very low carb, no sweet, no alcohol diet that is high in protein. Losing a decent chunk of weight can make a man feel much stronger and more energetic.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Wearing 4” heels in an Irish pub tonight, serious workout haha


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TG said:


> Wearing 4" heels in an Irish pub tonight, serious workout haha


You might be cute, but you ain't too smart. This, coming from someone of Celtic decent.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Denton said:


> You might be cute, but you ain't too smart. This, coming from someone of Celtic decent.


Ain't too smart? According to you? lol


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Denton said:


> You might be cute, but you ain't too smart. This, coming from someone of Celtic decent.


She is wearing 4 inch heels in a place that has good beer. I think she will do.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

YMCA 3x's per week. Various classes, machines and swimming. I also walk the dog, but for now it's too cold! My dog doesn't seem to mind skipping it for now. That's about it.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Denton said:


> ....This, coming from someone of Celtic decent.


Me too!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

stevekozak said:


> She is wearing 4 inch heels in a place that has good beer. I think she will do.


I bet she can totally fend for herself. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Annie said:


> Me too!


We are definitely the cool kids!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Denton said:


> We are definitely the cool kids!


Are you "black Irish"? I am.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Annie said:


> Are you "black Irish"? I am.


Yup. Gonna send you a PM...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Spent many hours doing before sun up PT. I am sure there was a day or two I enjoyed it but I can't remember them. Joke was on my soldiers as I became a leader , they really thought I like doing that to them. One thing was clear , as long I stood in front I would maintain the standard and did until the day I left. The Retirement PT test I took, maxed standard for a 21 year old solder. Like it or not it was good for me. No Forest Gump but we ran a lot. Again I know a few unit level runs had to have been fun but the memory has faded of those. My running days are over, the treadmills will have to do.
I remember a PT test day one of a course, fail and you were out no do overs. 4 below zero, Think I set my personal record that day for a 2 mile run. You knew for sure after that the next 14 days would be fun. 
Some work out program will help most people, as you age you are not going to do what you did years ago, if it don't kill you it will damage you. Be smart. After a break sense retirement, time to take it up a bit.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Annie said:


> Are you "black Irish"? I am.





Denton said:


> Yup. Gonna send you a PM...


Oh My ... I'm guessing ya'll are a different breed than the "*******" here in the great South, huh?


----------

